# 188 disappeared from UK Mac site?



## Whisperwar (May 8, 2009)

Please tell me this is some sort of website error! I was looking through my list of 'things to buy later' and noticed the 188 was gone. I know this usually happens when an item is currently unavailable, out of stock or such, but it seems to have just completely gone. Search returned no results and its not on the 'face brush' page. Am I going crazy or is something going on here?


----------



## aroseisarose (May 8, 2009)

i would think this would just be an error. i mean there was no warning. it has never been on the 'goodbyes' page. plus why would they discontinue a popular brush? i have had this happen and the item usually appears later on. i wouldn't panic.


----------



## LP_x (May 10, 2009)

This happened with Creme D'Nude lipstick last month. It's a website error and it'll return when they update the website next time. Try emailing them and making them aware of it. I've emailed them before and they updated it soon afterwards.


----------



## Whisperwar (May 11, 2009)

Just emailed them now, and got one of the automated 'thanks for contacting us' emails, so hopefully they'll change it in the next update


----------



## pianohno (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_This happened with Creme D'Nude lipstick last month. It's a website error and it'll return when they update the website next time. Try emailing them and making them aware of it. I've emailed them before and they updated it soon afterwards._

 
OH GOSH don't remind me, I nearly had a heart attack when I thought I wouldn't be able to get it any more - naughty mac people


----------

